# Black Cross Red Star vol 1 new edition



## Escuadrilla Azul (Apr 3, 2021)

Hi everyone.

Attached is a free excerpt for the new edition of Black Cross Red Star vol 1 sent by the author.

As usual in the last 2 vols in the series (4&5), Christer Bergstrom is starting a crowfunding to get the book to the press.

Any one interested can get all the info in the author web.


----------

